# G0729 Good Or Bad?



## Getsome (Dec 14, 2016)

I needed to get rid of some money before the end of the year, so I pulled the trigger on this; http://www.grizzly.com/products/Vertical-Mill-with-Power-Feed/G0729

Anyone have any experience with this model or similar?


----------



## Jim T (Dec 14, 2016)

How do you think the G0729 compares with the G0720R (which I guess is a rebadged SX4 that Frank Hoose did a review on)? About the same cost and weight. 

Jim


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 14, 2016)

If you need to get rid of any more money before the end of the year, send me a PM.  I can help with that!  Anyone else with that 'problem' is also welcome to join in...


----------



## Getsome (Dec 14, 2016)

Thanks Jim, looks like the same machine, just without the knee.


----------



## Getsome (Dec 14, 2016)

Bob Korves said:


> If you need to get rid of any more money before the end of the year, send me a PM.  I can help with that!  Anyone else with that 'problem' is also welcome to join in...


Bob, I see your in Sacramento, i'm coming there in March to give my son a wedding. I'll bring it to you then!!


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 14, 2016)

Getsome said:


> Bob, I see your in Sacramento, i'm coming there in March to give my son a wedding. I'll bring it to you then!!


Well, at least drop by for a shop tour and an adult beverage if you can work it in...


----------

